# IBS+Period Pain connection...



## bellybabe (Jan 9, 2002)

Hi everyone, this is my first time to this site and it's such a relief. I have suffered from chronic pain during my periods for about 13 years, but have had contraceptive injections which stop my periods completely for the last 5 years, as this is the only way I can not be in pain. I went to numerous gyneys and they had no idea what the problem was and their last resort was to offer me a lap, even though my symptoms were not correct for endo. I refused because they said they may not know any more afterwards any way. So I have no pain now as I have no periods - highly recommended if your pain is untollerable like mine was. - I used to have D and be vomitting with hot and cold sweats and sometimes faint.







Has anyone else experienced periods like this?About two or three years ago I started to develop IBS which felt similar (though milder) to my period pain, so I've wondered if there's something wrong with my bowels. But reading this site today I realise that it is of such high concern to other women, the two seem certain to be linked. This is a great releif to me as my greatest fear was that there was something wrong with my reproductive system so maybe I wouldn't be able to have kids. But if it's just my bowels at least I may have kids, even though the pregnancies are sure to be excrutiatingly painful. Such a relief to know others are going through the same thing! - although not good for you of course!Love Belly Babe


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

curious: Do you also, by chance, have "snap-cracking" creaky joints like me? Dry mouth & tendency to sores?


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hey BellyI just wanted to let you know that I had similar problems but I did have Endometriosis. I also have IBS. My endo was so bad that I've had 4 surgeries including hysterectomy and appendectomy and gallbladder surgery.What I know is that the menstrual cycle in some women causes bowel issues. If a woman has IBS, the problems are exacerbated by it.Because the bowels are so close to the reproductive organs, they can effect each other especially during menstruation. There are anti-inflammatory hormones released during menstruation called prostiglandins. Basically, a women swells somewhat during her period and the body reacts by sending out these prostiglandins. The catch here is that these prostiglandins can cause extra irritation to the bowels and hence make IBS worse or even make a normal persons bowels react. That is why many women experience diarrhea with their period.I don't mean to be all technical I just wanted to say that you are not alone.I would recommend that you get another opinion if you are not happy with your GYN because it could be endometriosis too.I went to 6 gyn's before I got a good one. I was told my pain was all in my head as were my bowel problems. Those 6 gyns were wrong. The 7th did a simple Ultrasound and booked surgery the next 2 weeks.good lucktiffany


----------



## bellybabe (Jan 9, 2002)

Hi Mally,No, I don't have any of those symptoms...Love BellyBabe


----------



## bellybabe (Jan 9, 2002)

HI Tiffany,Thanks for that info. I don't hink I've got endo purely becayse the docs say that if I did I would have pain even when I'm not on my periods, but I don't. The pain starts when the period does, and goes when it stops. You're very brave to go through those operations. I'm a bit too scared even to have a lap so feel better that I have no periods now that I'm on DepoProvera injections. Thanks for your help,love Belly


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

belly, i hear ya. I get pretty horrible period pain too. The hot flashes, cold chills, agonizing pain, wish i could pass out it just keeps hurting so bad...that's what it used to be like. Going on the pill helped a lot, and so did getting stronger prescription painkillers.I've been taking my birth control pills continuously, and LOVE it! But I'm cramping as we speak, because I have to get more pills.







I used to get more hot flashes, but I had such chills last night. I also get estrogen withdrawl headaches, and can't take anything for them because I'm already taking Anaprox.What makes you think your symptoms couldn't be due to endo? Bad cramps is a big sign. And sometimes "IBS" is just endo. You can have both, of course.The pain I have when I'm not getting my period is sporadic and not nearly as severe as the pain during my periods. If you do have endo, as it gets more severe, you may feel pain at other times as well.


----------



## PooH (Feb 2, 2001)

I am having pains right now, and all of yesterday, I am on Donnatal, and Bentyl, and spasms in right side are there, but don't seem to be as bad as they can be, and my period is supposed to start in the next day or 2. And with it comes pains shooting down my leg, and back pains too. This is terrible, I read that Ginger Tablets should help, so I am going to get myself to the drugstore this afternoon and buy some. Last 2 months I got the pains/spasms after my period. I am not on birthcontrol, because we are trying to conceive, but I am wondering if going back on birth control would help reduce the pains. I am at a loss, scared of period starting or ending cause I know I will have pains, I want to cry.


----------



## JJ33 (Jan 13, 2002)

I've had problems with IBS since I was 13, when I got my period the first time. It was only every now and then. They kept telling me it was all in my head, and I caused it myself. Over time I think my nerves did make it worse. But then my cramps starting to become unbearable and then put me on birth control. It was better, but now gone. Then I went off the pill. But now I'm 21 years old and they tell me I most likely have endometriosis. I was saying that for a few years now because my mother and other family members have it. It is very common. I know it's difficult, but you should go through with the lap. From numerous people I spoke with who have had it said it's not painful. Maybe a little uncomfortable, but it's worth it. I'm having it in the next upcoming months.Best of luck to you.


----------



## PooH (Feb 2, 2001)

Well hi everyone! I was having spasms since Sat. And this morning, something possesed me to take a home pregnancy test, and I got a positive, have a dr. app. at 11:45, but what is something,is that I went to the bathroom really well this morning, seems spasms are gone. Must have been bowels acting up. I am so excited and nervouse at the same time. I had a miscarriage in Sept. of 2001, so I pray all is well. Please keep my baby in your prayers. Thanks.


----------

